# Menü links und rechts datei öffnen im body



## thehasso (6. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,


Kann mir jemand sagen, wie das nochmal funktioniert wenn man links eine Menü hat und möchte das sich im Body eine Datei öffnet.


Hab total vergessen wie das geht...hab nämlich eine Template in dem ich links ein Menü gemacht hab und in der Mitte soll sich dann die Datei immer öffnen. Aus dem grund damit nicht immer die komplette Seite lädt.


Danke

Gruß


----------



## Halpha (7. Dezember 2010)

erstmal natürlich das template basteln und dann brauchst du z.b php um das zu realisieren.

In PHP kannst du dann z.b eine switch case verwenden die bei einem bestimmten Link auf eine bestimmte Seite zeigt:

deinedomain.de/index.html?site=gb

Jetzt zeigt  $_GET[site] auf gb.

Das kannst du jetzt in deinem body einbauen


```
switch ($_GET[site]) {
	case gb:
		include(gb.php);
		break;

	default:
		include(index.php);
}
```

rein mit html müsstest immer deinen ganzen aufbau in die datei schreiben.


----------



## hasssoo (7. Dezember 2010)

nach dieser Variante würde die Komplette seite jedoch laden.

Geht das nicht, dass nur die Seite geladen wird, die aufgerufen wird.


----------



## Halpha (8. Dezember 2010)

verstehst mich falsch in der Index hast du den ganzen Aufbau 

```
<html>
<Head>
<Head>
<body>
<DIV id=naiv>
naviinhalt
</DIV>
<DIV id=inhalt>
hier kommt der include
</DIV>
```

in der gb.php würde jetzt nur z.b <p>Test<\p> stehen


----------

